# electric hoof trimmer



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I received the electric hoof trimmer I ordered online today. It's supposed to be the one for mini-horses, so we'll see how
it works on non-mini goats! Will post the results after we try it (might be a few days from now)


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never even heard of one! How does it work? You have pictures or a link to it?

Hope it works


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, do give the details later when you have had a chance to use it.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's the link (you may have to copy/paste)

http://www.hooftrimmingtools.net/


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, please let us know how it works. Quite pricey, for me anyway. If it works well and you have a lot of goats, maybe it's worth it.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like a miniature chain saw blade. I am a chicken. I am afraid I would not be able to control it. But if I had a herd of dairy COWS to trim then I would be ordering one.

Good luck with your new tool.


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

Ooh nifty! I use a plain old angle grinder to trim horse feet, and for the money I'll be sticking with that. But I'm going to covet this thing. Let us know how it works!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

There are grinding disc and sanding discs too, That's proly what we'll use


----------

